# Painting Old Propane Tanks



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I just bought 3 old 500 gallon propane tanks, and want to paint them light gray to match the buildings. Right now some paint is crackled, some is tight, and some is missing - with rust.

I figure I'll pressure wash to get the loose stuff off, then sand the rough spots - including the rust. They don't have to be pretty, just not rusty.

My question: What should I prime with to keep the rust from coming back? I'll be using an acrylic exterior house paint for final coat.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry, can't help you on the paint prep. A rattle can of Rustoleum primer for rusted metal is about the extent of my expertise.

Just wanted to suggest a custom paint job. Like, submarine gray, complete with port holes and rivets painted on. Or, stripes to look like a giant watermelon. Or, white with black spots, a la Holstein. Google it, there are some really creative and cool looking ideas.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Subs are not grey! They're Black top 2/3 red lead bottom 1/3. Surface targets are Haze Grey.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> Sorry, can't help you on the paint prep. A rattle can of Rustoleum primer for rusted metal is about the extent of my expertise.
> 
> Just wanted to suggest a custom paint job. Like, submarine gray, complete with port holes and rivets painted on. Or, stripes to look like a giant watermelon. Or, white with black spots, a la Holstein. Google it, there are some really creative and cool looking ideas.


You've inspired me! After I've solved the primer problem, I'm going for huge pickles.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Use POR 15 to keep the rust away. Best stuff I have ever seen to do that. Rustolem lasted a couple years on my equipment trailer used only in the summer. POR 15 is 20 years old on it now.

 Al


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

nosqrls said:


> Subs are not grey! They're Black top 2/3 red lead bottom 1/3. Surface targets are Haze Grey.


Why are they red on the bottom?? I understand why black on top. Inquiring minds want to know!! I'm sure there's a very good reason, i just don't know what it is....

OP pickles sounds perfect! Post a pic. when your "pickles" are ready!! haha


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I just bought 3 old 500 gallon propane tanks, and want to paint them light gray to match the buildings. Right now some paint is crackled, some is tight, and some is missing - with rust.
> 
> I figure I'll pressure wash to get the loose stuff off, then sand the rough spots - including the rust. They don't have to be pretty, just not rusty.
> 
> ...


...............I acid washed my 500 gallon , used tank with 4% phosphoric acid from home depot . Applied it with cheap paint rollers , I set it up on blocks about one foot off the ground so I could get completely under the bottom and then let it set for 48 hours . For paint I used Rustoleum silver , no primer needed and it turned out well I thought . 
...............Your paint color will look much better than the Silver which turned out very bright and shiny . , fordy


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

doingitmyself said:


> Why are they red on the bottom?? I understand why black on top. Inquiring minds want to know!! I'm sure there's a very good reason, i just don't know what it is....
> 
> OP pickles sounds perfect! Post a pic. when your "pickles" are ready!! haha


It is the cheapest color or salt resistant Primer no top coat. us gov. cheap. That's it.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The best way to remove the rust is sand blasting. If you don't have a sand blaster handy then Navel Jelly will dissolve it all away. Spray paint will look better than brushed on.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

red scotch brite pad with dutch cleanser or the like to clean and prep the tank. knocks loose any paint that is just hanging on, preps the paint that is still good and knocks of the rust. wipe down with a good high flash solvent to get off any residue or grease, let dry then paint. 

takes some elbow grease but thats how the painter I do some work for does it on his tanks.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Just curious - What are you going to do with these tanks?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

MichaelZ said:


> Just curious - What are you going to do with these tanks?[/QUOTE
> 
> They're replacing some "rental" tanks. I got tired of getting charged about $.60/gal extra for the privilege of doing business with them. Maybe it's just me, but I've noticed things aren't getting cheaper. I figure the savings will pay for the tanks in about 2 years.


----------

